# NREMT Test



## cvfd1607 (Mar 27, 2015)

Took my First NREMT EMT-B test this afternoon at 5:15 

Got to 115 questions.  I think I bombed it. 

Will I have to wait all freaking weekend for results?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes. Scores are only posted on business days.


----------



## woodstock11411 (Mar 27, 2015)

You probably passed it. some get 70 questions in others go all the way to 120. check Monday


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I figured. 

Not too confident in me passing it. 

There was stuff on the test that I have never seen or heard of before. It is what it is I suppose.


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 27, 2015)

There was one about Out of Hospital In Line Traction? I was like WTF?


----------



## machestnut (Mar 27, 2015)

cvfd1607 said:


> There was one about Out of Hospital In Line Traction? I was like WTF?




I took mine yesterday, funny I got that same questions and i said the same thing. hahahaha


----------



## machestnut (Mar 27, 2015)

cvfd1607 said:


> Took my First NREMT EMT-B test this afternoon at 5:15
> 
> Got to 115 questions.  I think I bombed it.
> 
> Will I have to wait all freaking weekend for results?



I failed the first time with 120 and passed the second time 70 questions, but I had a buddy that passed the first time with 120.  I wouldn't worry about it.  If you were getting hard questions, then thats a good sign you were doing okay.  good luck, i just found out today I passed.  It's a great feeling, I swear waiting to find out is the hardest part.


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah and another one about Fixator.   I've been with a fire department for 14 years and a EMT-First Responder/ now EMR for 10 years and I have NEVER even heard of the word. I do know the hardcore stuff I was told to know wasn't on there. The BS crap I didn't take time to study for much blew it away with the questions.   Good stuff is all I can say.


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats on passing man! I'm not really worried about the waiting find out when I find out. 

Heck I even got one about doing a Bike Safety Program, I was like WTF again! Where is the blood traces and the vertebrae questions. Didn't have a single 1.  

Oh I had several Vagina questions and a couple helmet questions! LOL


----------



## woodstock11411 (Mar 27, 2015)

Let us know when you find out. Im sure you passed.. and if not! you will next time


----------



## ecphotoman (Mar 28, 2015)

Never take it on Friday lol. Mine went to 120 and I thought I failed it. I passed it, so don't worry.


----------



## ecphotoman (Mar 28, 2015)

cvfd1607 said:


> Yeah, I figured.
> 
> Not too confident in me passing it.
> 
> There was stuff on the test that I have never seen or heard of before. It is what it is I suppose.


They also throw in random test questions that don't affect your score sometimes.


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Failed*

*Above Passing: 
Airway, Respiration & Ventiliation
Trauma*

*Near Passing: 
Cardiology & Resuscitation
EMS Operations ( I let the bad habits of doing this already for years get the best of me there) *

*Below Passing: 
Medical, Obstetrics & Gynecology*


----------



## cvfd1607 (Mar 30, 2015)

*BTW, *

*I think EMTPREP.COM is garbage, what good does it do to get the same questions over and over when its suppose to be randomized etc. I get the same questions everytime for the most part when I take the 70 question test. *


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 30, 2015)

Http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id606535337 

Navigate test prep. $30


----------



## woodstock11411 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just keep studying try again don't beat yourself up about it... Next time you will pass.


----------



## machestnut (Apr 3, 2015)

cvfd1607 said:


> *BTW, *
> 
> *I think EMTPREP.COM is garbage, what good does it do to get the same questions over and over when its suppose to be randomized etc. I get the same questions everytime for the most part when I take the 70 question test. *



Sorry you feel that way about this website.  I know for a fact that it helped me out the second time.  You are correct there are a lot of repeated questions, but that's not a bad thing to have repetitive questions as long as you understand the rational behind them.  Like I said earlier, I passed it the second time with 70 questions.  I used EMTPrep.com and I know it worked great for me.  There are plenty of other study sites out there.  I've heard Medictest.com is a good site to try out.  Good Luck, I'm sure you will pass it the second time.

P.S looking at your results, I would recommend studying all sections.  Taking each section to focus on each day.  Take Care.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781449609252/


----------



## cvfd1607 (May 23, 2015)

Took the test on Friday. Had 120 questions and 3 hours later got notification that I PASSED!


----------



## Jondruby (Jun 16, 2015)

What is the minimum score needed to pass? I've heard %80 and others I've talked to said %70?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jondruby said:


> What is the minimum score needed to pass? I've heard %80 and others I've talked to said %70?


70% in all the subjects that they test. If you score 90% on all subjects but score a 68% on operations then you will not pass.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jondruby said:


> What is the minimum score needed to pass? I've heard %80 and others I've talked to said %70?


i believe its 70%, taking it in a few hrs at 5pm


----------



## Jondruby (Jun 16, 2015)

Good luck Bro! Im taking mine on Thursday 10:45am


----------



## Jondruby (Jun 18, 2015)

Took mine today, went through 70, and was getting some difficult questions. About thirty in i got a couple of easy questions and kinda freaked out cuz I heard "if you are getting hard questions thats probably good" got a couple of easy ones and then went back to some difficult stuff. Hope I did alright. :-%


----------



## Jondruby (Jun 18, 2015)

PASSED! Waiting is the worst part.


----------

